# Info for Las Vegas



## Matt Stone (Dec 28, 2002)

A friend of mine has moved to Vegas and is interested in good quality Taijiquan instruction.

Anybody know of such a thing to be had there?

Thanks!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2003)

Did you receive any useful suggestions in PM/e-mail? None appear to have been posted.

Perhaps being in las vegas is relaxing enough!


----------



## Matt Stone (Jan 13, 2003)

Not a thing...


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## 7thgenyang (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi Matt 
I am A  Yang Style Taijichuan Teacher in Las Vegas I am A Direct Disciple of Jack Fu Of the O-Mei Traditional Yang Family Taijichuan It is the lineage of Li Ya Xuan who studied with Yang Cheng Fu and Yang Jian Hou, It is Unaltered from Sigung Lin Gomeng
There's real Taiji Here in Las Vegas!


----------

